# Seerosen düngen ??



## m.jester (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,zwischen zwei WM Spielen und dem wartenden Grill möchte ich euch kurz eine Frage stellen.
Ich habe in meinem Teich seid letztem Jahr zwei Seerosen. Jede für sich in einem Pflanzkorb (übliche Größe, rund mit Griffen). Als Substrat habe ich da ein Gemisch aus Teicherde und Sand ca. 50:50 drin.
Nun meine Frage: Muss man die Seerosen düngen? Und wenn Ja: Wie oft, und wie/wann am besten. Substrat austauschen oder gibt`s da Düngestäbchen für ??
So, nun weiter zum Grill und dann auf den Weg zur Weltmeistersch.... lach.
Vielen Dank schon mal, für eure Hilfe.
Netter Gruß aus dem sonnigen Sauerland
Mike


----------



## gabi (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ??*

Hi Mike,

zunächst mal, ich dünge meine Seerose nicht. Nachteil: sie ist nicht gerade blühfreudig, immer nur eine Blüte nach der anderen offen, manchmal auch zwei oder ganz selten drei. Und dann wieder eine Pause von einigen Tagen.

Als Dünger gibt es da Osmote-Düngekegel die man in das Substrat gibt. Wie gesagt weiß ich das nur vom Lesen unter anderem  dieses Threads hier.


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ??*

Hallo Mike,

Seerosen sind Starkzehrer. Will man viele Blüten, dann sollten sie entweder in einer dicken Schlammschicht sitzen oder sie sollten gedüngt werden.
Seerosen düngt man am Besten zu Beginn der Vegetationsperiode.
Ich würde es machen, sobald ich die Hände in den Teich halten kann ohne Frostbeulen davonzutragen.  
Bei mir bekommen sie je nach Topfgröße einige der von Gabi erwähnten Düngekegel. Gibt es auch ab und an recht günstig als "Düngekegel" zu 75Stück bei Aldi-Nord.
Die meisten Düngekegel "halten" allerdings bis zu 6Monaten-für __ tropische Seerosen, die wieder einziehen sollen ist das schon zu lange. Dafür gibts, soweit ich weiß, bei www.nymphaion.de spezielle Kegel, die nur 3Monate Nährstoffe abgeben. Evtl. solltest Du da mal (für dieses Jahr) per email anfragen.
Wenn Du dieses Jahr noch etwas tun möchtest ohne das Substrat zu tauschen bzw. die Kegel per Shop zu bestellen, dann kannst Du auch ganz wenig Blaukorn nehmen und dann mit Lehm eine Kugel formen, die Du tief ins Substrat drückst.
Solltest Du das Substrat irgendwann austauschen wollen, dann nimm beim nächsten Mal besser ein Lehm/Sandgemisch! Die Teicherde neigt zum Faulen, was Seerosen unter Umständen mit Fäulnis am Rhizom quittieren.


----------



## m.jester (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ??*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die superschnelle Antwort.
Werde mich gleich mal auf die Suche nach diesen Kegeln machen. 
Ne schöne Woche wünscht euch
Mike


----------

